# Neils 30th Anniversary Moonwatch



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

Hello All

Some of you may have been following my quest to get a slightly less run of the mill Moonwatch with an eye to collecting some of the mission series.

Well here it is, got it today, its a 30th anniversary Moonwatch from (obviously) 1999. Its in pretty immaculate condition and I'm very pleased with it, nice price as well.

They were a limited edition of 9999 worldwide this one being 8070.

They differ from the normal ones by the engraved back with Neil Armstrongs words "Hello Houston, Tranquility base here, the Eagle has landed"

The moon lander was codenamed Eagle.

In the centre is the Apollo 11 mission patch and underneath the date and time of landing in GMT.

It came on a leather strap pictured but I will be probably fitting the original bracelet that came with it as soon a I get the extra links put back in!

I put the watch on a some moonwatch picture stuff to jazz it up a bit what do you think?

Your comments as usual are appreciated.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Neil,

Now youve gone and done it....

I want one of these aswell...

Eric

(nice pics...Expect lots of Apollo 17 related pics this weekend)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Very tasty...........no, not you Eric!!!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Neil - This gave me goosebumps. VERY nice. You'll have to tell us your impressions after a week or so of wearing it.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Neil

Very nice Speedy - get it on a bracelet though - if there's one thing I don't like, it's a Speedy on a strap  Seriously though, the strap doesn't look too bad on it - is it an Omega starp or another brand ??

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

Hello Foggy

Its not an Omega strap its a Sirtoli.

I've always preferred bracelets like you, but I must say I have found this strap very comfortable.

What I really want is a 2 foot black velcro strap like the astronanuts!!









Eric,

Looking forward to your Apollo 17 stuff!

Thanks Griff and sargon for your kind comments. I'll let you know how the timekeeping works out.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Photo of Apollo 17 Landing site taken from Apollo 15





































There we go...

Eric


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Eric......now I can't see these pics!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

Neither can I!


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Thats odd ....

I can see them ?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi eric. No problem with the images, I was able to see them this morning and now, thanks for posting them.

Your image host might have some limit on how much your images can be accessed, they are quite large.

Neil, congratulations on your watch, I like it a lot, good to have something unusual in a modern 861. (I am currently going about getting a new one, solid back, from Roy)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am thinking about getting another Speedy too as it must be the most talked about watch on here I think that I should have one.

Does anybody have one of the calendar ones ? I quite fancy one of those.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

Eric,

I can see your pics now, excellent collection. Certainly enhances your "last man on the moon" Speedy.

Is there any significance in the omega signs either side of the words "Apollo 17" on the Ticonderoga patch?

Gene Cernan was on a space prog on the History channel space week the other night.

Simon,

The movement is actually a cal. 1861.

It is almost the same as the 861 but rhodium plated and has an extra jewel (18j) came out in about 1996.

Get the watch Simon, in my view along with the Sub its a modern classic.

Roy,

Are you talking about the triple date Speedy?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Neil , a triple calendar.

I have just been looking at the moonophase one too, I quite like it but not at Â£2800.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

Yes Roy they are some money!

Why don't you have a look round for a second hand one?

The triple dates can often be found very reasonable as everybody seems to want the Moonwatch.

They certainly drop a good wedge from the new price on the secondary market.

All to your advantage.

Ideal second user watch.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Neil , I'll do that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

Hello all

Just to update those who enquired.

I've been wearing the Moonwatch since last thursday when I got it .

The timekeeping when compared to the quartz watch I set it by is uncannily spot on!!

It certainly surprised me as the previous couple I had some time ago were always accurate to between 5 - 10 seconds a day.

They are a pretty large watch as those of you will know but not bulbous or thick feeling like some of the later marks.

All round a very comfortable watch, made possibly more comfortable by the leather strap it is on.

It was going on the bracelet but I need a couple of extra links which are only available special order as apparently it is not identical to the latest push button bracelet that I thought it was.

I'll get the order in when I sort out how many I need!

I must admit though this black strap does give it more of an astronaut look!!

Heres a couple of snaps I took at the computer.



















Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Makes me think I should get a moonwatch.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

THAT is a great looking watch Neil.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Neil,

I may have some links, is it going to be the same as my moonwatch bracelet ?

I put a strap on mine..

Let me know.

Cheers.

Eric


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I've always favored SS bands. Always. This is the only watch I can think of the looks BETTER on a strap. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks all for your kind remarks.

Sargon,

Regarding the strap v bracelet on the Speedy, I think that one reason it looks good on a strap esp black is because it resembles the set up the astronauts wore in all the pics we see. Even though their straps were a couple of feet longer!

Eric

I will email me you re the links.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sargon,

I also think the Mirage 111 looks better on a strap.........so know what you mean.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Me too, I never wear my B1 on the bracelet. Besides anthing else the watch and bracelet together weigh 200 grams.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I have replaced all but one of the bracelets on my watches....

The only one on the standard bracelet is the Breitling Super Ocean....

It doesnt look right on a strap.

Eric

p.s. Make that two...The Hamilton Pulsar is also on a bracelet.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Makes me think I should get a moonwatch.


 I think everyone likes the Moonwatch.

I'm not sure of the reason exactly but I'm guessing that the functional, no nonsense design and the heritage is especially appealing to all watch enthusiasts, regardless of there particular area of interest.

The thing just exudes class in a way few other watches, even much more expensive one's, can ever hope to.

What particularly appeals to me about this watch is that it is a wearer.

It's a tool designed to be used.

So what if it gets a bit knocked and scratched during the course of it's life. That just adds to it's character and there aren't many expensive Swiss you can say that about.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

Actually the Moonwatch has changed slightly over the years.

The twisted lugs differ from the old straight ones and the hands and dial have changed also, as well as the movement.

The thing is the differences are very subtle and the classic look is kept intact, rather like that other classic tool watch design the Submariner.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Eric - Is that the Men in Black Pulsar re-issue you're talking about? How about some pics and or general impressions? I've always been interested in this watch.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry call me an old tart but I still think this is one of the best views around.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Good to see you back, Andy.
















Neil, what changes have been made to the hands over the years? I take it you mean since the change from 321 to 861 in the 60's.

Cheers

Si


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry to be an old tart but I still think this is one the best views around and I don't care if most of you dissagree

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2003-2/1113...master1back.jpg


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Isn't this great.......Roy, Andy, Neil, Eric........AND me, all in the same thread.

It's just like home again!!!!!!









What's with you and this B1 Roy.........getting a bit worried......it's been on your wrist for a bit now!!!!?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What's with you and this B1 Roy.........getting a bit worried.......been on yer wrist for a bit now!!!!!!?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I have worn it almost constantly for 8 months. Thats a record.

I don't really know griff why I like it so much. There's just something about it. Probably because eric has one too.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Andy, yes I agree it is a gorgeous view in there, have had a look recently.

As this is my first Pro I am going for the basic solid/acrylic partly for financial reasons, maybe someday though I will have a more unusual variant like yours / Neil's.

Si


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I have an unusual variant too....

How could you miss me out...

Eric


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Eric, you *are* an unusual variant


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

Simon

Leaving aside the change from the original broad arrow hands to the straight ones there have been slight changes to the hands over the years bearing in mind it has been going for nearly 50 years.

The main alteration you can see if you compare vintage Speedys with modern ones is the tip shape of the sweep hand, difficult to describe but easy to see if you put the watches together. The main hands have slightly altered as well but really only noticeable under direct comparison.

BTW did you see those Heuer buckles for sale on that famous auction site, they were just finishing when I saw them, think they were about Â£25.

Any luck on the holey straps? I may have a lead for you later.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Neil

Well I found a source for Heuer signed buckles, but the fact that he is waiting for the next batch of 100 to be delivered makes me doubt their originality.

As far as holey straps go, yes I have found a few sources. Theones with 3 or 4 large cut outs tend to be very flat straps, I need something more bulky which usually tend to have 3 rows of small holes.

I would be interested in your suggestions.

To be honest I am getting more keen on an original Heuer bracelet (starting to prefer bracelets, maybe it's the heat) but that is proving much more difficult than a strap. Presumably it you're not going to sling your gorgeous Autavia bracelet into the drawer to put on a strap. The Autavia might have been 20mm anyway, the Carrera is 18mm, but it is a beautiful bracelet. I don't rate my chances of finding one very highly.

Cheers

Si

I think a Jurgen mesh would look good on it; however I want to pay for my Speedy before I get any other watches or bracelets at silly money!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Well at last!! Regulars will know I've been on about getting a Speedmaster for a while...

I received my new solid back Speedmaster this morning from our host. I worked quite a lot of extra shifts of late to get this, by far my most expensive watch. I will gloat over it for a day or two and then give my impressions.

Thanks to all on RLT who have contributed to recent discussions on the Speedmaster - your opinion / advice was invaluable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)

Simon

I'm glad you got what you wanted.

Just make sure you wear it.









Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> I received my new solid back Speedmaster this morning from our host. I worked quite a lot of extra shifts of late to get this.


 Congratulations Si.

My Speedmaster was a treat to myself for giving up smoking. I got it on 3 years interest free and it's costing me Â£35 a month. Loads less than the fags.

I recently thought I might have to sell it due to a financial emergency but I found another way around it and so have kept mine.

Sorry Neil and Mr. Crowley (who expressed interest) but in the end I thought that if I did sell it I would probably never be able to get another.

My Speedmaster is my everyday watch and I wear it 90% of the time. Strictly speaking it should be the one that only gets aired on special occassions but it's got to the stage where I feel almost undressed without it.

Perhaps you could post a pic Si.

I know we all know what a Speedy looks like but it's always nice to see other members watches.


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Way to go, Si. I know you will continue to love the Speedmaster, as I do mine.







I too had to put in some "extra shifts", but it was well worth it.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Congratulations Si. I wonder if this is the one watch more members have than any other now? Or would it be the Seiko Black Monster?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Andy / Neil / John

I will definitely wear this watch a lot; for some reason I do not feel as protective of it as an NOS watch, perhaps because even though it is expensive by my standards it is readily available, whereas 1 or 2 others of mine are more unusual.

I'm glad you kept the watch, Andy, I know how much you wanted it.

Regarding pics, I have been banging on monotonously about getting a digital camera for nearly as long as the Speedmaster. Apart from paying for a (probably) expensive service for my Heuer, I will be spending less on watches in the next month or 2 so maybe a camera is in the offing - I am quite keen to learn about all that.

To be honest my gathering (I hesitate to use the word collection at this point) is much less impressive than most RLT members collections so you are not missing much. I love what I do have though.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Si

Congratulations - wear your Speedy in good health.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Just been looking on Omega site. Same watch but...

What's difference between cal 1861 & 1863?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

1863 is the lovely decorated movement in my watch whereas 1861 is the crappy one with the plastic bits in


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

PLASTIC! IN A SPEEDMASTER!
















What the hell do i buy when eventually get one? I want an original, but if it's plastic....


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Paul. Slight tongue in cheek exagerationby me.

As I understand it Omega deemed it necessary to replace one of the metal parts with a better wearing plastic one in the standard Speedmaster. I'm sure Neil or Foggy actually posted a picture of it once.

For the display back version they reverted to using the metal part as they did not want the customer to see it.

Also this version has a decorated version of the movement.

Thats the differences between the two as far as I know, or am I completely off the mark


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Someone will put us straight.

If I get one, just want it to be original as poss, though I like display backs. I've resisted 8 or so years so a bit longer won't hurt. Always something else I want.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Here's the previous thread Paul.

plactic bit posts from May '03


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Careful

Were going to be giving Si nightmares at this rate.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I think that's right Andy, the movements differ only in decoration and the plastic bit.

I suppose strictly speaking neither 1861 or 3 are the "original" - that would be the 321.

I get confused about this:

Which movements did the Speedmasters that actually went to the Moon have, just the 321, or was it the 861?

Which movements have been used in Speedmasters in space but not the Moon landing?

Simon


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I knew about this plastic bit and so on before I got the watch, so I won't be losing sleep!

From what I remember of the discussion the plastic bit acts as some kind of stop for part of the chrono movement.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

For me the fact that the watch has been worn on the Moon is irrelevant.

The important thing is that BOTH the 321 and later the 861 cal passed the very stringent Nasa tests.

I mean short of taking a sledge hammer to the thing I don't think you could think up a harder set of tests.

If your interested you can read about these in THE MOONWATCH BOOK.

This is not currently in print but it does come up quite frequently on ebay.

Bit pricey but definately worth the spend if your a Moonwatch owner.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2003)

The plastic brake part is in fact Delrin if I remember correctly.

Actually other modern movements use delrin parts like the Valjoux 7750.

In my previous existence as a tuning and carburetter remanufacturing business the higher quality carbs had delrin or PTFE bearings between frictional metal parts and worked a treat.

Talking of older Speedys, I am presently in negotiation for a pre-moon Speedmaster Pro with the plain back.

If it comes off no doubt you will hear all about it









BTW Anyone wants a copy of the "Moonwatch book" as supplied to Andy, email me, Â£50 including insured postage.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Good point Andy regarding the testing, it is a great watch regardless of the differences in the movement etc over the years.

Now that I have a Moon I am finding myself a but partial to Speedmaster MkII's again. I am starting to look around for a nice one, I like the 861 with the red chequered ring around the dial.

Neil, see pm about the book.

Simon


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> BTW Anyone wants a copy of the "Moonwatch book" as supplied to Andy, email me, Â£50 including insured postage.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Neil.


 Careful Neil, people might think we are working in collaboration









Seriously though the book is an invaluable reference for owners and enthusiasts of the watch, and even at fifty quid, if Neils got some more copies you should be tearing his arm off.

As for Speedmaster collecting, that sounds like a slippery slope into financial oblivian to me.

Own and enjoy the one Si.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes, watches in general are a bit of a slippery slope I find. No matter what you get, there is always another you want.

I just try to be selective. The are many watches I have really liked but resisted the temptation to buy, the Dreadnought for example.


----------

